# Yet another clay baker...



## JoeV (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I was going to the barber shop and the truck turned itself into the Goodwill store in spite of my struggle to avoid the place. Since I was in the parking lot I figured what could it hurt if I just popped in and looked around. Back in the kitchen stuff, on the bottom shelf was this:







A Schlemmertopf 836! As I looked at it I told myself that I already have 4 clay bakers, and there was no need for another. Then I saw the price tag...$3.00! OMG, I said to myself (quietly as I snatched into my greedy hands under the watchful eyes of a woman also staring at it). I opened it up and found that it had only been used maybe once or twice. Essentially, it was a new vessel. The woman asked what it was, and I just said "just an old time clay baker. Nothing really special."

I then walked over to the area where the wicker baskets were at, and lo & behold there was a basket the perfect size for proofing NYT bread for this baker. Price: $2.00  So I justified (quickly) in my mind that I've spent more on lunches that were not very good, so what's a fiver for another baker. 

I immediately went to the checkout before I found anything else to spend my money on, and as the lady was ringing me out she said "That will be $3.72." I right away corrected her and said the she rang it incorrectly, but she said "that red thingy" is a yellow ticket, and today yellow ticket items are 50% off.  I smiled and took my new treasure to the truck and went to the barber shop where I was originally headed. Now I have to clean out the pantry to find room for all these toys.

BTW, this baker will easily handle a NYT recipe 50% larger than normal. I gotta get professional help for this bad Jones I have.

JoeV


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Joe, I have its twin!!!!  I had tried mine for NYT bread and found it too big - never thought of a 1 1/2 recipe.  Thanks!

Oh, and don't worry, I think they are creating a support group for us - bakers anonymous!  I went to my favourite gourmet food store's 4th anniversary and got some more dessert plates (50% off), another rasp (my third, 25% off) and ended up winning two beautiful baking dishes!  At least your vehicle only stops at the thrift stores!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

I know you posted this just to twist that knife, Joe.

But I'll think positive on how much gas I've saved not going the 15 miles to Goodwill, or various other second
hand places. 
How much electricity I've saved not having to use hot water to clean, and use them. 
All the money I've saved, not having to buy all the ingredients to use them.
And saved my energy, trying to find a place to store
them all.
Boy, am I one lucky gal!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 8, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I know you posted this just to twist that knife, Joe.
> 
> But I'll think positive on how much gas I've saved not going the 15 miles to Goodwill, or various other second
> hand places.
> ...



Depriving one's self is not a satisfying feeling for me. Me and DW determined that we're spending our children's inheritance. We're not depriving ourselves of a good time just so they can have a good time when we're gone. 

Be sure to keep the thermostat low in the winter and don't waste air conditioning in the summer.  Save more money so your heirs can enjoy it when you're gone.

JoeV

(Just kidding, but you see my point?)


----------



## JoeV (Nov 8, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Hey Joe, I have its twin!!!! I had tried mine for NYT bread and found it too big - never thought of a 1 1/2 recipe. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and don't worry, I think they are creating a support group for us - bakers anonymous! I went to my favourite gourmet food store's 4th anniversary and got some more dessert plates (50% off), another rasp (my third, 25% off) and ended up winning two beautiful baking dishes! At least your vehicle only stops at the thrift stores!


LP, did you get a deal on its twin?

JoeV


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeV said:


> LP, did you get a deal on its twin?
> 
> Hurry up and get all those good deals before the President Elect fixes the economy and the price of everything goes back up. Only a few more weeks before its all fixed and we're back to smooth sailing on calm seas.
> 
> JoeV


 
I got the best deal on the twin - it was a gift from a grateful bride for a wedding I catered!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 9, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Hey Joe, I have its twin!!!!  I had tried mine for NYT bread and found it too big - never thought of a 1 1/2 recipe.  Thanks



LP,

Here's my first loaf from the Schlemmertopf 836 using the 1-1/2 X NYT recipe. I made whole wheat instead of basic white bread.






I actually made a double recipe then divided it into 2/3 & 1/3 so I could get a 1# and 2# loaf from it. I have a "GlassBake 254" covered loaf pan that I made the small loaf in (garage sale item for $2). It makes a perfect dinner sized loaf for a small family.






JoeV


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Nov 9, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Depriving one's self is not a satisfying feeling for me. Me and DW determined that we're spending our children's inheritance. We're not depriving ourselves of a good time just so they can have a good time when we're gone.


 
Agree with you 1,000%, Joe. Life's too short to not enjoy it while one can! Besides all that, IMHO, kids have it far too easy these days and when you add electronics into the equation.....  So I say if you can do it, DO IT!!!

BTW....you can go to their website for some fantastic recipes, as well as care, cleaning, storage, etc., of this superb stoneware! (fantes.com)


----------

